
Ask HN: What’s the article about eating half a cookie? - obblekk
There was an article earlier today about trying to eat half a cookie, and the agonizing decision making process.<p>Does anyone have a link to it? It seems to have disappeared from the front page but it was a really great blog post and I’d like to read the rest of the blog.
======
slater
Was it this?

[https://apxhard.com/2019/09/21/how-it-feels-to-eat-
exactly-h...](https://apxhard.com/2019/09/21/how-it-feels-to-eat-exactly-half-
a-cookie/)

~~~
obblekk
Yes! Thank you

